# Fingernails



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Back September I was spray foaming a window install and the can ran out at a bad time. So without my Normal latex gloves I sprayed acetone on the parts and swapped cans.

I ended up dried foam and then chemical that damaged my fingernail. I though it would come off and be the end of it but......no.

I put on some kind of clear polish to protect it while new one grows out but I don't see any improvement 

Thoughts?


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I've had plenty of spray on my hands, but never had anything like that.

I thought nail polish remover was acetone. I would think it would be eating womans' nails away??


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't know about sealing it like that, you might want to check with a dermatologist. I've had nail problems, lost one nail totally but it grew back, just took awhile. 

I got a big box of stretch bandaid brand band aids, so much better than generic ones and would band aid up in the morning. Eventually enough of the nail had come back that many times I'd forego the band aid.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I tried this and it protects but no improvement.
https://www.sallyhansen.com/us/nail-care/sally-hansen-miracle-cure


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Just chop off the hand are grow a new one :jester:

Sound weird. The nail should grow back unless somehow you killed the cuticle.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

I double checked with my wife (Chemical Engineer) and there is nothing in acetone that would/should cause a nail to come off. That leaves whatever other chemicals you were into??

Could it have been impacted? My toe nail fell off once yet I never felt pain, it just rubbed on my shoes wrong, and a couple weeks later it came off.

Are you talking the small foam cans that screw onto a gun? Like this?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

December 1st, I pulled an idiot move and mashed my thumb in the hinge side of a door. Here's what it looks like today. I figure most of a year before it stops drawing attention.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

That hurts to look at :shutup:


----------



## JoshN (Jul 2, 2017)

I crushed one of my fingers last March and by mid May- June looked like nothing had happened. Just takes time. Watching nails grow is like watching paint dry. Slow and boring.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Tom, try Hard As Hoof Nail Strengthening Cream made by Onyx Professional.
Good luck


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

JoshN said:


> I crushed one of my fingers last March and by mid May- June looked like nothing had happened. Just takes time. Watching nails grow is like watching paint dry. Slow and boring.


Ya see....by now this shouldnt be a factor


@Pete C yes one of those and no. No other chemicals I cant recall any direct injury either.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> December 1st, I pulled an idiot move and mashed my thumb in the hinge side of a door. Here's what it looks like today. I figure most of a year before it stops drawing attention.


I would have drilled a little hole by the end of the day to drain it. Use to do it with a drill bit or hot needle. Now the dremel is the best choice.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Unger.const said:


> I would have drilled a little hole by the end of the day to drain it. Use to do it with a drill bit or hot needle. Now the dremel is the best choice.


My go-to for that is a red hot paper clip. I once had one drilled by a doctor. Never again. :no:

This one never built that kind of pressure. The damage was actually in the nail bed, between the cuticle and knuckle. Took a couple of weeks before you could even see any evidence of the injury.

Not counting the howl when it happened.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you need to drill a hole in your fingernail all you need is a sharp bit and spin it with your fingers.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Leo G said:


> If you need to drill a hole in your fingernail all you need is a sharp bit and spin it with your fingers.


just heat up a paper clip and melt thru:thumbsup:


----------

